# The waiting game.



## jblanford (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm on sheath watch right now, as I look at the Paph. bench L to R this is part of what I see.

Paph. Leeanum..............1 sheath
" Baby Face.............5 sheaths
" Dollgoldi...............1 sheath
" King Arthur...........2 sheaths
" hirsutissimum........2 new 1 old sheath
" hirsutissimum........1 sheath
" Chuck's Surprise.....1 sheath
" spicerianum............5 sheaths
" Luther Pass..............1 sheath

And there is a lot of others that look ready to (sheath)
Thanks for looking. Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds good, don't watch too hard or they may blast.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 25, 2007)

What is a sheath watch please?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2007)

This is 'in sheath watch', a stage of approaching flowering.





BTW this is Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sand).


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, gotcha. 

Sounds like a lot more fun than golfing!


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2007)

You may be watching those hirsutisimum sheaths for a while. This is about the time when mine puts of sheaths for April bloomings.


----------



## jblanford (Oct 1, 2007)

Monday morning and I have to add to my sheath watch list.

Paph. fairreanum 1 sheath
" Skip The Buss 1 sheath
" Volcano 4 sheaths and more to come
" Inca Buena 2 sheaths
Thanks for looking. Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 3 Paph and 2 Phrag in spike or sheath and I hate to watch for fear o' blasting.


----------

